# Olympics?



## Hersheyfan98

Anyone going to watch the Olympics? Anything particular your going to watch? What team are you rooting for? 

Team- USA 
Watching: everything 
Favorites : hockey, figure skating, speed skating, snowboarding,ect.


----------



## yesterdays

I'm rooting for Finland. Going to watch tons of hockey and some of everything else. What happens to be on I quess.


----------



## sad vlad

I will most likely not watch it. I am not interested in any winter sports. 

Or, who knows? Maybe I'll make an exception for Bobsleigh. Just to see mighty Jamaica. I can feel it in my bones: They will be victorious!


----------



## Eimaj

The winter olympics is awesome. I love watching it. Hockey is the best, but I enjoy all the other sports as well. I really like downhill skiing (fastest down the mountain).


----------



## minimized

All I want to see is hockey and curling...


----------



## Just Lurking

What team am I rooting for - Oh, I don't know, I think I'll go with Mongolia this year :lol

I probably won't watch much, really, but my favourites have been hockey, ski jumping (and freestyle), snowboarding, and speed skating.


----------



## derpresion

im gonna watch opening ceremony and ending ceremony.


----------



## Kwtrader

i look forward to watching the Olympics. i will mostly watch everything. my favorite are short track speed skating then the halfpipe, and figure skating will be interesting with the controversy.


----------



## Mochyn

Boycotting it, disappointed my country hasn't the guts to.


----------



## Arkiasis

I'll be watching hockey. Go Canada!


----------



## ihans

I am going to root for team Estonia and I will be mostly watching cross-country skiing, even though we don't have any medal hopefuls this time :no


----------



## Silent Image

I'll hardly get to see anything.

I'll be at work during the live events.


----------



## The Patriot

I am. 

GO TEAM CANADA :clap:clap

I'm still very disappointed Martin St Louis did not make the Hockey Team, he fully deserves it but hey what's done is done. I'm going to Cheering on The Men's and Women's Hockey Team, The Lapointe Sisters, Ladies Snow Board Cross, Figure Skating, Speed Skating, Men's Half Pipe, I may not watch it all day everyday but I'll watch what I can.


----------



## fanatic203

Love the Olympics! especially winter!

Team: Canada
Watching: everything I can
Favourites: curling, hockey, figure skating


----------



## Grog

Snowboarding , going for whoever goes hard 
I admire these athletes as I have never tried snowboarding and never seen snow but think I would love it esp the big half pipe cool.


----------



## SuperSky

Hockey hockey hockey hockey hockey.


----------



## Cam1

Hockey, hockey, and more hockey. Could care less about the rest. Rooting for the US and anyone but Canada. Wouldn't mine seeing Finland win the gold with Rask hopefully in net.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I have never. I don't see the point.


----------



## Just Lurking

Cam1 said:


> Rooting for the US* and anyone but Canada*.




All right, you get outta here - you get outta here, right now!

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75

Cam1 said:


> Hockey, hockey, and more hockey. Could care less about the rest. Rooting for the US and anyone but Canada. Wouldn't mine seeing Finland win the gold with Rask hopefully in net.


Yeah, they already won in Vancouver.

It's America and Hungary, especially after the Hungarians were threatened. There's always been bad blood between Russia and Hungary because of Communism. They only have 16 athletes going, though - mainly biathlon, skiing, and speed skating. No figure skaters.


----------



## millenniumman75

Just Lurking said:


> All right, you get outta here - you get outta here, right now!
> 
> :twak


 :lol :duel<- Fencing is a BIG Hungarian sport, too, but it's a Summer Games event!


----------



## Billius

Mochyn said:


> Boycotting it, disappointed my country hasn't the guts to.


Strong this


----------



## yesterdays

Cam1 said:


> Wouldn't mine seeing Finland win the gold with Rask hopefully in net.


This is correct, imo.


----------



## kjwkjw

Finland sucks.


----------



## Classified

I will watch as much as I can. It looks like it will be good from what I have seen so far.


----------



## CWe

Going to try and watch a little of it


----------



## Micronian

As I'm in Japan, I'll be asleep when most of the sports happen. But I will cheer for Canada anyway.
The sports that I'm most interested in is Hockey, Freestyle Skiing, Figure Skating. The least interesting sport for me is Speed Skating (long track).


----------



## ASB20

Okay, I'm gonna admit it: The Dutch speedskating team is freakin' incredible. They are owning the field like no other national team can own any of these events. 

Just pure devastation.


----------



## sprinter

Always been an Olympics fan. Overall I think I like the winter games more than summer. I love the downhill skiing, they're all just on the verge of crashing. Ski jumping is a great watch and I like the bobsled,hockey and pairs skating too.


----------



## londonguy202

Loved the Olympics, mostly interested in Summer games than winter.


----------



## Crisigv

The Winter Olympics are my favourite and i've been watching as much as I can. I love watching speed skating, bobsleigh, hockey, ski jump and surprisingly curling. Go Canada!!


----------



## s2panda

Did anyone see China's free gold medal in the women's short track? lol that was hilarious!


----------



## Royals

I love watching the hockey and speed skating.

I am really proud of my little country Netherlands wich already has a record of 17 medals (12 with speed skating). 5 gold, 5 silver and 7 bronze, on second place in the most medals list above Russia, Canada, China, USA, Norway, Swiss. Only Germany above us. Who knows maybe we will end at second place. I am really proud.


----------



## Terranaut

I have been too busy. It's sad 'cause I love watching. Last night was the first time I got to see any abd the US beating the Russian in hockey was cool. I wish that dude would ha scored on the breakaway. that's the most exiting play in the game, But it better than losing The Skii jump and skeletons were faves too.


----------



## 0589471

Royals said:


> I love watching the hockey and speed skating.
> 
> I am really proud of my little country Netherlands which already has a record of 17 medals (12 with speed skating). 5 gold, 5 silver and 7 bronze, on second place in the most medals list above Russia, Canada, China, USA, Norway, Swiss. Only Germany above us. Who knows maybe we will end at second place. I am really proud.


Oh yeah, haha, you guys are just running the show over there! Be proud  Lots of good athletes.

I like watching figure skating, but I can't help feeling like the judges are biased. There are some great skaters who I feel are getting snubbed. I've heard rumors of this too.


----------



## Buerhle

yesterdays said:


> I'm rooting for Finland. Going to watch tons of hockey and some of everything else. What happens to be on I quess.


Man, that Finland Russia game is going to be a good one, I hope to catch it.


----------



## Buerhle

Seriously, that Finland Russia game. I say 5-5.

Then a shootout. Russia pulls it out in the shootout. Kovalchuk.

(1st I guess Russia has to beat Norway, that shouldn't be problem though.)


----------



## Buerhle

Eimaj said:


> The winter olympics is awesome. I love watching it. Hockey is the best, but I enjoy all the other sports as well. I really like downhill skiing (fastest down the mountain).


Def


----------



## Kwtrader

s2panda said:


> Did anyone see China's free gold medal in the women's short track? lol that was hilarious!


yeah i saw that. its ironic how china was pretty much guaranteed a gold in the event until there star got injured but they lucked into one anyways. short track speed skating is my favorite event to watch in the olympics. that viktor ahn is a beast single handily making russia a contender.


----------



## Buerhle

Finland will have to stop this guy.


----------



## Hersheyfan98

In a Lonely Place said:


> ​


Wow just wow xD


----------



## yesterdays

Buerhle said:


> Man, that Finland Russia game is going to be a good one, I hope to catch it.


I know I will.



Buerhle said:


> Finland will have to stop this guy.


And I'm a bit worried whether they can.


----------



## Royals

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh yeah, haha, you guys are just running the show over there! Be proud  Lots of good athletes.
> 
> I like watching figure skating, but I can't help feeling like the judges are biased. There are some great skaters who I feel are getting snubbed. I've heard rumors of this too.


Hehe yes. Too bad our athletes aren't good in most other winter sports. We have a hockey competition but not enough money is spend on it. And USA is doing well though. I hope another USA-Canada final  Figure skating is an exciting sports. Most amazing athletic skills are required. I do not think sports with judges are always fair. A lot of athletes have been robbed of medals before. But you know, what can you really do


----------



## Hersheyfan98

New group! Olympic Games ! This supports the summer and winter games. Also supports every country! You should join


----------



## kjwkjw

9 medals to sweden so far, good.


----------



## Buerhle

Less than 6 hours till Russia Finland!


----------



## yesterdays

Buerhle said:


> Less than 6 hours till Russia Finland!


That went great! Now waiting for Czech-USA.


----------



## starsfreak

What the f*** was wrong with Russia? Such great individuals and they can't play as a team? That's embarassing. Especially because it's their home event...


----------



## Cam1

Can't say I've ever watched an entire women's hockey game, but that was really damn good. Don't like the outcome, but eh. Tomorrow Canada will go down to the US, then FINLAND will beat the US for the gold!!


----------



## yesterdays

Cam1 said:


> Can't say I've ever watched an entire women's hockey game, but that was really damn good. Don't like the outcome, but eh. Tomorrow Canada will go down to the US, then FINLAND will beat the US for the gold!!


I like the way you're thinking. Yeah, the women's final was great.


----------



## Cam1

Aww, Finland. Was still impressive seeing them beat Russia and take Canada to OT without both Koivu's, Filppula, and then losing Barkov.


----------



## millenniumman75

I would totally ask Carolina Kostner out!
She and Yuna Kim got ripped off at the Olympics!

If you're over 30 and in the Olympics - you get a gold medal and three boogies from me! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## starsfreak

My predictions

1. Canada
2. Sweden
3. USA

Btw: The USA - Canada women ice hockey was brilliant. Amazing game!


----------



## Cam1

DanielFromGER said:


> My predictions
> 
> 1. Canada
> 2. Sweden
> 3. USA
> 
> Btw: The USA - Canada women ice hockey was brilliant. Amazing game!


Probably. As much as a like Canada as a country I just can't bring myself to root for their hockey team. GO SWEDEN.



Cam1 said:


> Tomorrow Canada will go down to the US, then FINLAND will beat the US for the gold!!


Tomorrow Canada will down the US, then FINLAND will beat the US for the Bronze!! <---- what I meant to say


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Probably. As much as a like Canada as a country I just can't bring myself to root for their hockey team. GO SWEDEN.
> 
> Tomorrow Canada will down the US, then FINLAND will beat the US for the Bronze!! <---- what I meant to say


Patty B vs Loui...come on, you gotta pull for Patty B! He's building a Hall of Fame career and that second Gold medal will go nicely with his second Stanley Cup ring this June...


----------



## ASB20

Just gonna throw this in - Mikaela Shiffrin! 18 and winning slalom gold. Just ridiculous and pulling a first run a half-second up on Hoefl-Reisch of Germany, the reigning Olympic champ was...nutty.


----------



## s2panda

US got wrecked.. so embarrassing to watch.


----------



## starsfreak

Holy **** I didn't expect that at all haha


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Patty B vs Loui...come on, you gotta pull for Patty B! He's building a Hall of Fame career and that second Gold medal will go nicely with his second Stanley Cup ring this June...


Haha, he is one of my favorite players.... but nah - he's got his all ready. SWEDENNNN.

LOL the US got destroyed, good for Finland.


----------



## SPC

even here in hong kong the news that the rest of the world is cackling at the US hockey team is coming through. i, of course, blame all this on obama.


----------



## BlazingLazer

What'd everyone here think of that Bode Miller breakdown last Sunday. Personally, it annoyed the hell out of me that Christin Cooper was trying so hard to get those tears out of him. You could tell it was so painfully obvious, due to the lines they had CLEARLY scripted in order to get him to cry. Gotta love journalism, eh?

I can just imagine all the high-fives everybody at NBC were giving each other. "Woohoo! The ratings for this are gonna jump through the roof!".


----------



## SAgirl

Canada vs. Sweden tomorrow. Hoping Price takes the net again. Canada might have a difficult time winning against Lundqvist. Go Canada Go!


----------



## Crisigv

SAgirl said:


> Canada vs. Sweden tomorrow. Hoping Price takes the net again. Canada might have a difficult time winning against Lundqvist. Go Canada Go!


I agree! Should be interesting.


----------



## fanatic203

Every Canadian tonight: Should I go to bed early, or stay up all night for a 7am hockey game? (or 4am/5am/6am/8am/8:30am)


----------



## s2panda

Staying up.


----------



## Just Lurking

fanatic203 said:


> Every Canadian tonight: Should I go to bed early, or stay up all night for a 7am hockey game? (or 4am/5am/6am/8am/8:30am)


WAKE UP!!


----------



## ASB20

BlazingLazer said:


> What'd everyone here think of that Bode Miller breakdown last Sunday. Personally, it annoyed the hell out of me that Christin Cooper was trying so hard to get those tears out of him. You could tell it was so painfully obvious, due to the lines they had CLEARLY scripted in order to get him to cry. Gotta love journalism, eh?
> 
> I can just imagine all the high-fives everybody at NBC were giving each other. "Woohoo! The ratings for this are gonna jump through the roof!".


Yeah, I thought it was a dick move. I mean, Bode hasn't had a great Olympics as it is this time 'round, and then to jump him with that? Low-down of NBC to pull that. But hey, whatever gets eyes/clicks I guess...


----------



## yesterdays

the cheat said:


> Patty B vs Loui...come on, you gotta pull for Patty B! He's building a Hall of Fame career and that second Gold medal will go nicely with his second Stanley Cup ring this June...


All right, Patty got his and don't forget Tuukka, he got his bronze as well. Playing pretty awesome, too.

The best team clearly won, Canada was more or less dominant against everybody and allowed 3 goals total. No arguing with that. I was a bit disappointed with the bronze game, was hoping for a tighter, more exciting matchup. The result was fine by me, though.

The bronze game peaked at over 2 million viewers here in Finland, from a population of 5 million plus. I wonder if the Canadians can beat that ratio.


----------



## tennislover84

I really enjoyed the Winter Olympics so I'm sad it's over again.  I always feel a bit depressed when the summer games end too. It gives me something to be moderately excited about when I wake up, which doesn't happen very often.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

yesterdays said:


> All right, Patty got his and don't forget Tuukka, he got his bronze as well. Playing pretty awesome, too.
> 
> The best team clearly won, Canada was more or less dominant against everybody and allowed 3 goals total. No arguing with that. I was a bit disappointed with the bronze game, was hoping for a tighter, more exciting matchup. The result was fine by me, though.
> 
> The bronze game peaked at over 2 million viewers here in Finland, from a population of 5 million plus. I wonder if the Canadians can beat that ratio.


Tuukka is my favourite player in the whole world, so I was less than happy he got sick with the flu and missed the Sweden game. That said, I'm happy Canada didn't have to face him with the gold medal on the line.

Canada has, far away, the best defensive hockey team in the world. And I don't mean their defensemen, I mean both defensemen and forwards. The forwards are soooo good at forechecking, winning battles for loose pucks, cycling, it's really unfair.

I dunno what the numbers were for Canadians watching this game, but the 2010 numbers were pretty incredible. The average was 16 million in a country of 35 million, with 26 million watching at least a part of the game, and 22 million watching when Sidney Crosby scored the overtime winner.


----------



## yesterdays

tennislover84 said:


> I really enjoyed the Winter Olympics so I'm sad it's over again.  I always feel a bit depressed when the summer games end too. It gives me something to be moderately excited about when I wake up, which doesn't happen very often.


I agree, it does feel a bit empty after these things come to the end.


----------



## yesterdays

the cheat said:


> Tuukka is my favourite player in the whole world, so I was less than happy he got sick with the flu and missed the Sweden game. That said, I'm happy Canada didn't have to face him with the gold medal on the line.
> 
> Canada has, far away, the best defensive hockey team in the world. And I don't mean their defensemen, I mean both defensemen and forwards. The forwards are soooo good at forechecking, winning battles for loose pucks, cycling, it's really unfair.
> 
> I dunno what the numbers were for Canadians watching this game, but the 2010 numbers were pretty incredible. The average was 16 million in a country of 35 million, with 26 million watching at least a part of the game, and 22 million watching when Sidney Crosby scored the overtime winner.


Yeah, when they get their game together they are on another level to everybody else. Defensively, this team was clearly the best they have assembled so far.


----------



## kjwkjw

canada raped us.

but it seems canada have changed style. they are not that physical anymore.

its the same in wjc and world championship.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

kjwkjw said:


> canada raped us.
> 
> but it seems canada have changed style. they are not that physical anymore.
> 
> its the same in wjc and world championship.


We finally realized what sort of hockey wins on international ice. Our team would have been slightly different, more physical, if it were on NHL ice.


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> We finally realized what sort of hockey wins on international ice. Our team would have been slightly different, more physical, if it were on NHL ice.


Lol, but Canada also won last gold medal, so what kind of hockey did they play differently in 2010?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BlazingLazer said:


> Lol, but Canada also won last gold medal, so what kind of hockey did they play differently in 2010?


They played way more aggressively in terms of body checking due to them being able to reach their opponents sooner. Some of the games are on YouTube, check them out and compare to their games this Olympics.


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> They played way more aggressively in terms of body checking due to them being able to reach their opponents sooner. Some of the games are on YouTube, check them out and compare to their games this Olympics.


I do know that Canada had more bigger players than the US did, from what I recall. Maybe the fact that they were on home grounds made them go in with a lot more of that mentality in 2010. All I know is that they didn't even need that much offense to shut down all the teams they faced, seeing as though they were balanced on all fronts. I'll go back and check out the games when I have more ample time, though.

Bummed that the US didn't even get a medal this time, even though before the semis, it seemed like they were flying through most of the games with relative ease. After that loss to Canada, they went into the bronze medal game like they didn't even give a **** anymore.


----------

